# E-leg med Personal och kortläsare NCR1 (Nordeas nya)

## jernlas

Detta gäller native linuxstöd, inte något fippel med wine/ie/eller virtualbox.

Det är rätt pilligt att installera men det går numera. Jag orkar inte riktigt med att återskapa alla mina steg just nu, men jag tänkte måla upp en bild, förhoppningsvis kan någon annan göra en howto av det.

Jag har utgått från http://ubuntu-se.org/wiki/NexusPersonal och  http://ubuntu.se/forum/showthread.php?p=23523#post23523

```
emerge pcsc-lite
```

 (+hal -usb) (ja hal och usb konfliktar, och usb kommer att väljas bort iaf. hal fungerar utmärkt för usb-kortläsare)

```
emerge app-crypt/ccid
```

```
emerge =gcc-4.3.2-r4
```

 (detta är lite parodiskt, men jag var tvungen att emergea denna igen för att allt skulle vilja, kanske var något lite mystiskt hos mig, denna borde gå att hoppa över)

Hämta och packa upp drivrutiner och Personal. När detta skrevs hette länkarna http://www.nordea.se/sitemod/upload/root/se_org/e-legitimation/resurs/NCR1_Linux.zip och http://www.nordea.se/sitemod/upload/root/se_org/e-legitimation/resurs/NexusPersonal_Linux.gz.

Installera drivrutinerna, men detta modifierade kommandot 

```
sudo tar xvzf AgmII_Debian_install.tar.gz -C /usr/lib/readers/usb/ 
```

Installera personal 

```
install.4.10.2.16.sh -i
```

 Allt fungerar utom placeringen av libplugins.so. Jag är fortfarande inte säker på var den ska ligga, så någon kan få hjälpa mig att reda ut det, men tanken är att du gör en symlänk till rätt ställe, ex 

```
ln -s /usr/local/lib/personal/libplugins.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
```

. Observera att här är jag osäker, det finns många ställen att lägga plugins på, jag är inte säker på vilken som fungerade.

```
emerge mozilla-firefox-bin
```

```
su /etc/init.d/pcscd start
```

starta ett nytt terminalfönster

 kör 

```
export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=`dirname "$0"`:/usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/4.3.2/
```

 kör 

```
personal &
```

 stoppa i läsare och kort. det borde dyka upp i personal

 Kör 

```
firefox-bin &
```

 och gå till, "about:plugins" om du ser Personal här så är du nära mål. Annars får du fortsätta fippla med symlänkar till libplugin.so.

 gå hit och följ instruktionerna vid "Ingen säkerhetsmodul"

 gå till nordea.se och logga in:), du kommer att behöva återanvända export-raden. Magin går ut på att Personal är byggd med en viss version av gcc, så de biblioteken måste matcha, det är även därför firefox-bin funkar, men inte vanliga firefox, för den normala har du antagligen byggt med nyare gcc.

Lycka till

----------

## Bluesquare

Det finns en ebuild via layman/sunrise duger inte den?

----------

## jernlas

Jo det verkar det finnas och den är säkert jättebra. Jag skrev detta när de precis släppt linuxbinärerna ifall någon var intresserad och hade samma problem som jag. Jag kände inte till att någon annan löst problemet helt enkelt.

----------

## kallamej

Kan vara värt att nämna att Nexus Personal tyvärr bara finns som 32-bitars och bara fungerar med 32-bitars drivrutiner för kortläsare. För alla med 64-bitars installationer behöver man därför installera pcsc-lite och ccid som 32-bitars. I brist på äkta multilib-stöd kan man som fullösning installera dem med -m32 i CFLAGS.

Samma problem gäller för Handelsbanken.

Edit: Fixat pscs-lite -> pcsc-lite

----------

## azp

 *Bluesquare wrote:*   

> Det finns en ebuild via layman/sunrise duger inte den?

 

Vad heter den ebuilden? Jag letar nu men hittar inget.

----------

## jernlas

Har för mig att det blev någon form av trassel med den och att den togs bort.  :Sad:  Det finns en installer för ubuntu som ska gå, men jag har inte fått till det.

----------

## azp

 *jernlas wrote:*   

> Har för mig att det blev någon form av trassel med den och att den togs bort.  Det finns en installer för ubuntu som ska gå, men jag har inte fått till det.

 

Samma sak för mig, det fungerar varken med sladd och kort eller på fil. Lyckades inte ladda ned filen för att testa i och för sig i och med att Nordea inte låter en ladda ned filen om man inte "uppfyller systemkraven". Jag uppfyller dem varken på Windows eller Linux ser det ut som, kanske för att jag för FF4.

----------

